# New culture



## Finshaggy (Aug 28, 2012)

For real, any smokers here should be listening to this shit.
[video=youtube;suWDaF4ON0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suWDaF4ON0Y&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;eDLrFe3j55g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDLrFe3j55g&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 28, 2012)

What's up y'all?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2012)

where the fuck have you been man lol... this has been my smoking song lately, balactus showed me this and its the shit
[video=youtube;rhMFKQnU0Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhMFKQnU0Ok[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 28, 2012)

We just gonna ignore Finny now? Oh alright...


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 28, 2012)

shr88 thats what i fucking call music. i don't fuck with too much british underground but these cats is on point.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 29, 2012)

srh88 said:


> where the fuck have you been man lol... this has been my smoking song lately, balactus showed me this and its the shit
> [video=youtube;rhMFKQnU0Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhMFKQnU0Ok[/video]


Just been chillin. On South beach last night.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Just been chillin. On South beach last night.


very nice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 30, 2012)

srh88 said:


> very nice.


Yup, and found my new weed man last night.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;6PmRwLlSPpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PmRwLlSPpk&amp;sns=em[/video]Here's my other friend rapping, we filmed this in the keys


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn this shit sucks.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;6PmRwLlSPpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PmRwLlSPpk&amp;sns=em[/video]Here's my other friend rapping, we filmed this in the keys



this freestyle sucks. "my ninja he wrote that shit" LMAO then it sucks even more. 





you don't even know the half of it bro.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 31, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> this freestyle sucks. "my ninja he wrote that shit" LMAO then it sucks even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never said anything about a ninja.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Yup, and found my new weed man last night.


congratulations on finding someone who accepts excessive emoticon use as payment.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyJS-L1vnFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyJS-L1vnFE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> congratulations on finding someone who accepts excessive emoticon use as payment.


Thanks for the congratulations.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 2, 2012)

Last night me and Sun of man went to a strip club in South Miami, and we took 2 girls with us  
It was a legit, but how come when you go to McDonalds after, and you pay in leftover ones, the girls at McDonalds keep their clothes on. If we're gonna have dollar menus, they should come with a little something.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 2, 2012)

.................


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;8ag1hGhIgL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ag1hGhIgL8&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

OHHHH Shit. Forgot about this thread. Ya'll should really check this dudes shit out, he's great


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 25, 2012)

No he still sucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2012)

shut the fuck up and quit spamming, failspammy.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 25, 2012)

He's just trolling, again to whoever said people bring him up all the time, this is living proof of the only time people do.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> He's just trolling, again to whoever said people bring him up all the time, this is living proof of the only time people do.


 Except if you go on Google, and search "FinShaggy Rollitup" at least 10 threads pop up made by other people, with my name in the title (let alone other threads I am just heavily mentioned in), such as "Question for FinShaggy" "Where is FinShaggy Poll" and MANY MANY more   This is proof that my trolls don't have a leg to stand on


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2012)

i encourage everyone here to google finshaggy and friend him, his mom, his sister, and all his friends on facebook. then ask them if they want to cyber with you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

no . . . . im not gonna do that . . but let us know how it turns out


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no . . . . im not gonna do that . . but let us know how it turns out


i already did that and am still accepting friend requests from his female friends and asking them if they want to have cyber sex with me on facebook chat. they are unaware that it is not failspammy, clearly. this will bite failspammy in the ass IRL.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 25, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Except if you go on Google, and search "FinShaggy Rollitup" at least 10 threads pop up made by other people, with my name in the title (let alone other threads I am just heavily mentioned in), such as "Question for FinShaggy" "Where is FinShaggy Poll" and MANY MANY more   This is proof that my trolls don't have a leg to stand on


Ok, recently then, nobody was talking about you so you resurrected your own threads.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i encourage everyone here to google finshaggy and friend him.


Agreed. And I really don't see how you don't see that you're the one spamming me


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i already did that and am still accepting friend requests from his female friends and asking them if they want to have cyber sex with me on facebook chat. they are unaware that it is not failspammy, clearly. this will bite failspammy in the ass IRL.


 Yeah  I'm scared for my future here, what will my friends think  They all know it's not me  There is a group with over 800 people in it, spreading the word.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;cdpsfBsN_Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdpsfBsN_Dg[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Ok, recently then, nobody was talking about you so you resurrected your own threads.


I was bored so I resurrected threads from the past 2 months, not old ones. They were just on the first page of my "recently made threads"


----------



## Trolling (Dec 25, 2012)

Past 2 months my ass, some of those were from April or January, fail troll is a liar.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> troll is a liar.


 Yes, yes you are. Mr. TROLLing


----------



## chewberto (Dec 30, 2012)

This is the worst music that has ever been created i only listened to the first minute and shut it off, You truly are the worst at everything aren't you Finmaggot? A true Simpleton.... I have seen you post "google" finshaggy to others in at least every post you have made, and it is really becoming more and more pathetic as i uncover threads about you, created by you and laughed at by the rest of us. Stain in time, you are a stain in Time.... Please Stop your nonsense, nobody likes you....I promise.... This site is for growers not You spammy......


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes, yes you are. Mr. TROLLing


Just saw this, show me where I'm wrong so I can show you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

chewberto said:


> as i uncover threads about you, created by you and laughed at by the rest of us. Stain in time, you are a stain in Time.... Please Stop your nonsense, nobody likes you....I promise.... This site is for growers not You spammy......


    As you uncover what? You mean the threads I dig up all the time and bump, then ya'll act like I'm a monster for bumping them, which you are now doing yourself  Cool story. Go ahead and keep bumping my threads though  And thanks for telling people to look me up on Google    You did that, not me


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Just saw this, show me where I'm wrong so I can show you.


What am I proving. That your name is Trolling? Just look to the left of the screen, shouldn't be hard to miss. It's right above a stupid ass picture of a tree frog, you can't miss it.


----------



## jaindar343 (Jan 3, 2013)

The new culture is a very special. and find my new feeds at last night .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2013)

jaindar343 said:


> The new culture is a very special. and find my new feeds at last night .


Is this English?


----------

